# RAAF Video Clips I found cruising the internet



## Emac44 (Jul 4, 2008)

Found some videos of the Royal Australian Air Force. Some are quiet good but take time to load. Hope you enjoy them

Royal Australian Air Force Vision Site - RAAF video clips, podcasts and downloads


----------



## Heinz (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice find Emac, presently checking them out.


----------



## <simon> (Aug 3, 2008)

Great video Emac!

Good old RAAF sure know how to do things!

Interesting that they showed the JSF-35, we're getting them in what, 10 years?!


----------

